
Microsoft opens up Windows bug tracker as it calls for devs to build UWP apps - david00
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/microsoft-opens-up-windows-bug-tracker-as-it-calls-for-devs-to-build-uwp-apps/
======
digi_owl
As a user i have one major bone to pick with UWP, and that is file management.

If i want to use a UWP file manager to do something outside of the "user"
folders, i have to allow the app access on a folder tree by folder tree basis
using the age old Win32 file picker dialog.

Or i can make use of the same old file explorer that is still a non-UWP
program.

These are not good options for dealing with touch.

